# Kajak oder doch Schlauchboot?



## maki1980 (4. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich benötige bitte eure Erfahrung!
 Da meine Kids langsam größer werden und gerade mein ältester (9) allmählich angeln echt cool findet, habe ich folgendes Problem.
 Wir verbringen die Ferien zum größten Teil an der Ostsee.
 Bevor die Kinder da waren, hatten wir eine Bayliner welche wir damals auf Grund der kleinen verkauften.
 Nun möchte/kann ich wieder öfters los und auch gern aufs Wasser.
 Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich ein Doppel Kajak, Kanu, Sit On Top oder ein kleines Schlauchboot max. 320 cm mit 5 PS Motor kaufen soll. Klar hätte ich gern auch ein größeres Konsolenboot, allerdings benötige ich dazu zwingend eine Slippe und da wir teilweise sehr abgeschieden unterwegs sind, ist eine flexible Lösung wichtig.

 Wie würdet Ihr hierbei entscheiden?


----------



## mefofänger (5. November 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder doch Schlauchboot?*

mit kind auf jeden fall schlauchboot. alles andere wäre sehr fahrlässig, deinem kind gegenüber. so ein sit on top kannst du nur im sommer bei 20 grad wasser temperatur benutzen ohne gefahr zulaufen bei einer kenterung an unterkühlung zu .......!!!
und bei einer rettung von den seenotrettern kann es passieren das man den einsatz bezahlen darf!!! also das schlauchboot ist die bessere wahl!!! mfg mefofänger


----------



## MrFloppy (6. November 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder doch Schlauchboot?*

Ich habe aus dem selben Grund ein jackdon big tuna SOT gekauft. Vorher hatte ich ein Schlauchboot, aber nachdem es einmal Bekanntschaft mit den haken eines wobblers  gemacht hatte, musste ich schnellstens Richtung Ufer. 
Schlauchboot wäre mir zu unsicher. Das yak ist kippstabil, hat ne gute zuladung, kann von einer Person aufs Auto geladen werden etc.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mieze691 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder doch Schlauchboot?*

Spiegelheck-Kanadier liegt gut im Wasser hat hohe zuladung und kann auch mit Motor gefahren werden #h


----------



## A-tom-2 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder doch Schlauchboot?*

Hallo Daniel,

ich wohne an der Ostsee und mein (Boots-)Fuhrpark besteht momentan aus einem Kleinboot mit 5PS Motor, einem Kanadier (ohne Spiegelheck) und einem Seekajak. Die Vor und Nachteile würde ich wie folgt zusammenfassen:

Kleinboot
---------------
+ gute Zuladung
+ stabil (aber siehe unten!)
+ schnell
- schwer
- Hilfe beim slippen notwendig
- gekentert nicht wieder flott zu bekommen

Kanadier
---------------
+ gute Zuladung
+ einigermaßen stabil bei Ententeich
+ relativ leicht
- instabil bei Welle
- sehr windanfällig
- gekentert nicht wieder flott zu bekommen

Seekajak
---------------
+ seetüchtig
+ leicht
+ schnell
+ Kenterungen unproblematisch (erfordert Übung!)
- geringe Zuladung

Meiner Meinung nach hat ein Kanadier nichts auf der Ostsee zu suchen. Das ist was zum paddeln auf ruhigen Flüssen und da nicht weiter vom Ufer entfernt, als man das Paddel werfen kann ;-)
Sowohl im Kleinboot als auch im Seekajak benötigt man Kleidung, die das Überleben im Wasser sichert/verlängert (Trockenanzug).
Ich bin früher viel mit meinem Kleinboot auf der Ostsee unterwegs gewesen. Nach einer Kenterung im Uferbereich bin ich sehr viel vorsichtiger geworden. Damit fahre ich nur noch sehr selten und nur bei Ententeich raus.
Ich bevorzuge ganz klar das Seekajak. Ich kann zwar nur eine Rute und eine handvoll Köder mitnehmen aber das reicht mir auch. Die Kleidung im Kajak richtet sich nach der Wassertemperatur auch wenn man dann schon mal ins schwitzen kommt. Zu jeder Ausfahrt gehört eine kleine Selbstrettungsübung - d.h. bevor ich am Strand wieder anlande, wird das Boot gerollt. Diese Übungen müssen sitzen, dann verlieren versehentliche Kenterungen ihren Schrecken und man weis, was einen in so einem Fall erwartet.
Wenn man die Selbstrettung in einem Kajak beherrscht, ist man damit ziemlich sicher unterwegs.
Da du mit deinem Sohn angeln möchtest, wirst du sicher nur bei idealem Wetter raus fahren und für diese wenigen Tage im Jahr würde ich ein stabiles Mietboot in Betracht ziehen.

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## maki1980 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder doch Schlauchboot?*

Moin zusammen,

 vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge.
 Ich war am Samstag bereits beim Bootsdealer und hätte mir am liebsten gleich ein 420cm Schlauchi mit 15 PS Außenquirl mitgenommen allerdings, war meine Frau nicht wirklich begeistert. Sie hätte lieber ein "großes, schönes" Boot nicht so ein Gummi- Teil!
 Als ich Ihr versucht habe zu erklären, dass das Slippen mit einem > 6 Meter Boot alleine nicht machbar wär, hat Sie mir glaube ich, nicht geglaubt 
 Als Kompromiss stand dort noch ein kleines Terhi 445 rum, welches man laut Verkäufer wohl auch noch ganz gut Trailern könne...

 Nun bin ich leider nicht schlauer, außer das ich wohl kein SIT ON Top haben möchte.  Wie mefofänger schon beschrieben hat, ist mir das doch ein bisschen zu risikoreich.

 Nun ist mal wieder guter Rat teuer...


----------



## pohlk (22. November 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder doch Schlauchboot?*

Dann versuche ich dir, als Schlauchbootbesitzer, zu helfen.

Bin selber am überlegen, ob ein Kajak für mich nicht auch eine Option wäre. Den größten Vorteil sehe ich darin, dass man das alleine zu Wasser bringen kann.

Da du ja mit deinem Sohn Angeln willst, würde ich Dir definitiv zum Schlauchboot raten. 
Ich besitze ein 3,80 m langes Boot mit einem 15 Ps 2 Takter.
Das Boot wiegt ca 60kg und der Motor 34kg und transportieren tue ich es auf einem Slipwagen. D.H. ich packe alles ins Boot, ziehe es zum Wasser und dann muss es nur vom Slipwagen runter und los gehts.
Der größte Nachteil ist, dass man das zu zweit bewegen sollte. Alleine macht man sich kaputt.

Ein wichtiger Rat ist, dass wenn es ein Schlauch werden sollte, du mindestens 3,60m Länge wählen solltest. Diese Boote sind breiter gebaut und aufgrund dessen deutlich angenehmer. Du kannst die Füße vernünftig ausstrecken und auch Gepäck hat deutlich mehr Platz.
Weiterhin solltest du gut überlegen, ob es dann ein 2- oder 4 Takter werden sollte. 4 Takter sind deutlich schwerer!

Und die 3 Luftkammern und die breite Auflagefläche empfinde ich schon als ziemlich sicher. 

Evtl hilft dir mein Beitrag ja?!

Grüße Karsten


----------



## PAFischer (22. November 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder doch Schlauchboot?*

Wäre ein Faltboot im Stile der PortaBote eine Option?


----------



## NatalieBYY (25. Januar 2022)

Tatsächlich hast du noch eine weiter Variante, die sich für das Angeln anbieten würde. Ein Schlauchboot oder ein Kajak hat fast jeder dabei sind sie wirklich schwer zu verstauen. Von der Problematik mit der Wartung und dem Transport möchte ich garnicht erst anfangen. Haben Sie vielleicht einmal von dem aqua marina sup boards gehört? Die kommen in vielen Fällen sogar mit einem ganzen Zubehört Paket inklusive Rucksack, Ruder und Pumpe. Da kann man das online gelieferte Produkt direkt mit in den Urlaub nehmen, ohne viel vorbereiten zu müssen!


----------



## Nuesse (25. Januar 2022)

NatalieBYY schrieb:


> das Kajak ist leicht zu transportieren. Er passt problemlos auf das Dach eines jeden Fahrzeugs und kann von einer Person transportiert werden.
> Es ist nicht erforderlich, es als Verkehrsmittel zuzulassen. Um ein Fahrzeug zuzulassen, müssen Sie einen Führerschein erwerben, Steuern zahlen und die vorgeschriebenen Inspektionen durchführen lassen. Mit einem Kajak ist das ganz einfach - diese Prozeduren sind unnötig. Der Angler muss nur mit dem Boot zum Teich fahren und das Angeln genießen. Oder entspannen Sie sich einfach und lauschen Sie dem Rauschen der Wellen.
> leicht zu lagern. Das Kajak passt problemlos in jede Garage und kann an der Decke aufgehängt werden - es nimmt wenig Platz ein, da das größte Kajak weniger als 50 cm hoch ist.
> wendig und kompakt. Dank seiner geringen Größe kann man mit dem Kajak auch die entlegensten Gebiete eines Gewässers erreichen oder einen Sumpf durchqueren. Es kann problemlos Schilf- und Grasdickichte überwinden - ein Motorboot wäre dazu nicht in der Lage. Oft reicht es aus, das Gras feucht zu halten, aber man braucht kein Wasser, um sich zu bewegen. Aufgrund seiner geringen Größe kann sich ein Kajak nicht nur in die entlegensten Winkel von Gewässern zwängen, sondern auch überschwemmte Waldgebiete überwinden - es hat keine Angst vor Baumwurzeln und abstehenden Ästen.


Jetzt hab ich irgendwie das Bedürfnis mir ein Kayak kaufen zu wollen.


NatalieBYY schrieb:


> Er passt problemlos auf das Dach eines jeden Fahrzeugs


Ich fahre einen Smart ,meinst Du ich darf mit einem Kayak auf dem Dach fahren 
oder sollte ich es hinten hochkant stellen ?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (25. Januar 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich irgendwie das Bedürfnis mir ein Kayak kaufen zu wollen.
> 
> Ich fahre einen Smart ,meinst Du ich darf mit einem Kayak auf dem Dach fahren
> oder sollte ich es hinten hochkant stellen ?


Nimm ihn (es) quer, dann haste mehr!


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. Januar 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich irgendwie das Bedürfnis mir ein Kayak kaufen zu wollen.
> 
> Ich fahre einen Smart ,meinst Du ich darf mit einem Kayak auf dem Dach fahren
> oder sollte ich es hinten hochkant stellen ?


Wenn du einer der glücklichen bist, wo beim Smart das Dach abnehmbar ist, brauchst ihn nur Aufblasen und hast auch ein Kayak, 50cm hoch dürfte ja passen


----------



## HerrZebra (25. Januar 2022)

Kaum zu glauben aber der FourFour hat angeblich eine Dachlast von 50kg. Also Why Not?
Außerdem einfach bei der bekannten Suchmaschine Smart und Kayak eingeben und es kommen reichlich Fotos....


----------

